# Linux-Counter-Strike-Server Admin



## WhiteWolf (26. September 2002)

Suche einen Linux-Counter-Strike-Server Admin 

Gibts hier im Forum jemanden der auch nen Linux cs Server administriert? Könnte da mal ein paar erfahrungen austauschen. Oder wenn jemand fragen dazu hat nur los ich versuch zu helfen.


Cya all WhiteWolf


----------



## Moartel (26. September 2002)

Schau mal in die CS-Threads hier, da habe ich was gelesen von jemandem der CS-Server betreut. Ich hoffe das warst nicht du, sonst hilft dir das nix  
Ansonsten glaube ich solltest du einfach ein wenig im Board stöbern wenn du helfen willst, da kommen sicher mal Fragen. Erfahrungsaustausch ist wohl in einem CS-Board besser, weil da einfach mehr CSler sind und damit auch mehr Serveradmins  

Ich würde aber mal fast sagen dass die meisten die sich mit dedi-Servern für Spiele wie Q3, CS, UT usw. beschäftigen wissen was sie tun, oder das recht schnell rausfinden. Wenn man das macht kennt man sich in der Regel gut genug damit aus um das von alleine zu schaffen.


----------



## WhiteWolf (26. September 2002)

JO da hast du recht.

Aber ich denke das besonders bei Linux bei vielen Gameservern irgendwelche tasks laufen die es nicht bräuchte. Das vermute ich eben auch bei mir und da ich linux eben nur von der Gameserverseite her kenne hab ich mal hier im Linux Forum gepostet. Dachte ev gibts grad jemanden mit erfahrung.

Cu WhiteWolf


----------



## Moartel (26. September 2002)

Das mit den Tasks ist ein gute Idee, aber das wird von Distro zu Distro verschieden sein. Ich würde mal sagen da kann dir jeder helfen der mit Linux fit ist, weil der weiß was laufen muss und was nicht unbedingt. Von GameServern egal für welches Spiel muss der nicht unbedingt Ahnung haben. Schlussendlich ist einfach ein wenig probieren und auf die Schnauze fallen angesagt    .

trial & error (& exzessives fluchen    ) -> wunderbarer Lerneffekt


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (26. September 2002)

Dann melde ich mich mal.

Ich kenn mich nur sehr dürftig mit Gameservern unter Linux aus (kannst mir ja mal ein bißchen was beibringen und ein Tut drüber schreiben )

Bei Linux laufen viele Tasks nebeneinander und so ziemlich alle werden gebraucht.

Wenn Du eine Minimalinstallation machst bei der nur die nötigsten Sachen wie Kernel+Module, Shell, Network laufen schon viele parallel. An Deiner Stelle würde ich da also ein bißchen aufpassen was Du an Taks killst.

Wenn Du mir mal ein paar Infos bezüglich Distri.(RedHat, SuSE, Debian, Mandrake usw. + Version), Installation (was Du alles installiert hast, dann kann ich Dir eventuell sagen was Du nicht benötigst, was aber ziemlich schwierig wird, da normalerweise alles gebraucht wird.

Aber, wenn Du eine normale Kiste für einen Server hast, dann dürften die anderen Threads kaum auffallen.


----------

